# I need advice



## 407QOCH (25 Feb 2005)

My name is cadet corporal McKenzie and i have just moved away from winnipeg and my cadet corps. I have justphoned my CO yesterday to see if she had recieved my kilt and my panted uniform. Well i was on the phone she told me that i have been accepted for CLI Marksman in Connaught. I have worked 2 years to get to this course and the move has almost ruined it all. There are only air cadets here and the nearest army cadets are 2 hours away. My CO said she is going to phone someone to see if i can go on this course as an air cadet. I was just wondering, Is this acctually possible?


----------



## sixzeroalpha (25 Feb 2005)

I believe it is possible I dont see why not cadets are pretty much the same except for the uniform
when I went to Vernon I remember there was an air cadet there with band
so good luck to ya


----------



## condor888000 (25 Feb 2005)

Band is different from the rest, it's really a "purple" course. I don't know if it's possible. Good luck, hopefully it'll all work out in the end.


----------



## ctjj.stevenson (25 Feb 2005)

I will say this .... hopefully there is an understanding heart out there that will understand your story and allow you to take the course. I wish you good luck! (I hope that your get it)


----------



## Zedic_1913 (26 Feb 2005)

It is also possible your old corps can keep you on as one of their cadets on an extended leave of absense, and transport arrangements could be made from your address ... but then you can't be parading as an Air Cadet.


----------



## PViddy (26 Feb 2005)

I believe as an Air Cadet you can be loaded on an Army course on one stipulation.  Providing tthat course isn't fully loaded with Army Cadets (ie. not enough apply to fill the slate).  Althogh you situation does sound pretty unique, The Leagues (Air, Army, Sea) are usually good about figuring somthin out for ya.  Be persistant, as for Air, you may want to apply for rifle coach (i think it is 3 weeks but could be mistaken) - if it comes down to that.

PV


----------



## 407QOCH (26 Feb 2005)

I have thought about rifle coach already, its just the fact that i have worked so hard to get this course and if i go to it and pass then the next year im in bisley.If it comes down to it i may go to rifle coach though.



Thanks


----------



## ciccapt (28 Feb 2005)

You may be able to convince them to allow you on the course this year, but I don't think they'll let you continue to Bisley unless you are an ARMY cadet.  Bisley is an outstanding opportunity, so if you're that good you may try to convince your parents to make that 2-hour drive to allow you to continue with army cadets.
Good luck, and keep pushing.  Hopefully you won't lose this opportunity.


----------



## 407QOCH (28 Feb 2005)

YAY, I found an army cadet corps in yorkton, MB. its a 1 hour drive but its better than nothing. My parent and my CO said that if i cant get into the camp as an air cadet then i will just make the extra long trip and go as an army cadet.

 :sniper:      CLIM Here i come


----------



## Cpl.Banks (1 Mar 2005)

Congrats! Good thing too, i have applied for CL marksman and hopefully CLI marksman next year, though Adventure sounds like a blast anyways congrats, if u have any tips for me thanks.(C11 here I come!!!!...hopefully)
UBIQUE!!!!


----------



## 407QOCH (2 Mar 2005)

Heres a tip, do NOT go to the MIR unless you absolutely have to.


----------



## condor888000 (2 Mar 2005)

Now that's a bad idea. If you're injured or sick go to the MIR ASAP. If you don't you could just be making what ever is wrong with you worse.


----------



## 407QOCH (2 Mar 2005)

Yes im aware of that, what i meant is alot of cadets get tired and get to lazy and dont want to shoot so they go to the MIR. The next thing they know there in the hospital and miss alot of range time which affects them negativly on making the top 50. 

I probaly should have said, Dont go to the MIR unless you are acctually sick


----------



## condor888000 (2 Mar 2005)

Ok that makes a lot more sense. MIR commandos generally don't do too well on course...


----------



## Cpl.Banks (3 Mar 2005)

Had  a few too many of those on my course..."I have a headache!!!*whine whine*"..."I have blisters...*snif...*cry*" An of course eveytime the kid was fine...God i hated them...but they didnt make it to CLI becase the missed alot of range time  ;D ;D ;D
UBIQUE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (3 Mar 2005)

Don't be stupid like I was. I had Bronchitis and I didn't go the MIR, it sucked when I was parade WO trying to call as loud as I could on Grad Parade.


----------



## 407QOCH (4 Mar 2005)

Yes thats what I mean, is go if your sick, not because you dont feel like shooting today.


----------



## Docherty (5 Mar 2005)

I have been to the MIR twice. Once was because I needed allergy meds because the dust got to me, and the second time was after I did my SCUBA course I couldn't hear outta my ear so I felt it was worthy enough to go.


----------



## 407QOCH (10 Mar 2005)

My CO just called me and informed me that I cant go to camp because I havnt been at my corps for over 50% of the training time, Bye bye CLI Marksman    :'(


----------



## condor888000 (10 Mar 2005)

Man that sucks.........


----------



## Burrows (10 Mar 2005)

Have your co contact your detachment and explain the situation.  I am sure they would be willing to work something out.


----------



## ouyin2000 (11 Mar 2005)

407QOCH said:
			
		

> My CO just called me and informed me that I cant go to camp because I havnt been at my corps for over 50% of the training time, Bye bye CLI Marksman      :'(


thats harsh

maybe you should have showed up for your training

if i was a CO and i had cadets that were "competing" for the same camp position, i would certainly choose the ones that showed up regularly for training over those that just expected to get in


----------



## 407QOCH (11 Mar 2005)

Honestly so would I, but thats the thing, Im 450km away from my unit because i moved, and the corps I found in yorkton SK is the nearest one but I found that corps about 3 weeks ago, so it still wouldnt matter.


----------



## Cpl.Banks (13 Mar 2005)

Man that really sucks. I cant belive that happend did u try and contact Connaught?, I have a friend who didnt get into to Cl marksmanat first, and called and wouldnt you know it she made it in! try all you options, 

Edited for content


----------



## condor888000 (13 Mar 2005)

Cpl.Banks(Cdt.) said:
			
		

> ....slakcers....



Before you insult someone, even in jest, it's a good idea to make sure you're spelling it right.....

PS:I love being a slacker.....why try if you can slack?


----------



## LordOsborne (14 Mar 2005)

speaking as a former staff cadet, we really don't like MIR commandos.  :threat:


----------



## Jonny Boy (14 Mar 2005)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> PS:I love being a slacker.....why try if you can slack?



umm you should not be proud of being a slacker. you are s senior and it is your duty to have a uniform that all the juniors can look at and have something to use as a reference.


----------



## Burrows (14 Mar 2005)

It was sarcasm Hutch


----------



## Jonny Boy (14 Mar 2005)

OK oops. lol he should of head like a sarcastic smiley or something. oi i get confused easily


----------



## Sgt.Fitzpatrick (16 Mar 2005)

I think they well let you take this course. Tell your Co to be sure. :threat:


----------



## 407QOCH (17 Mar 2005)

Sgt.Fitzpatrick said:
			
		

> I think they well let you take this course. Tell your Co to be sure. :threat:



My CO is the one who informed me about the fact that I wasnt going.


----------



## Burrows (17 Mar 2005)

Have your CO contact RCSU and explain the situation. I am sure they will find a way to get you on course.


----------



## 407QOCH (17 Mar 2005)

Im pretty sure its to late now, the dead line for the course forms is March 15th. Which was well... 2 days ago, She said that maybe I can go next year.


----------



## Burrows (17 Mar 2005)

Always try.  Never give up.. Keep fighting.


----------

